# Escape and rescue from a basement



## Badeeba (Nov 29, 2012)

Given 2009 IRC single family attached units similar to townhouses.

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required.

Basements, habitable attics and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room. Where emergency escape and rescue openings are provided they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor. Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section R310.3. The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the emergency escape and rescue opening from the inside. Emergency escape and rescue openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2. Emergency escape and rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.

Exception: Basements used only to house mechanical equipment and not exceeding total floor area of 200 square feet (18.58 m2).

Would an emergency escape and rescue opening be required at a basement level containing a garage only?  Would the roll up door qualify as such an opening?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 29, 2012)

I would not require an EERO in a "basement" garage. I don't think that is the intent of the section. Even if you wanted to go there, I think the overhead door would meet the intent, slide a window open, lift an overhead door? JMHO


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 29, 2012)

Although the question is about a garage door, I would highly recommend a side-swing door for people to use, it is a pain in the rear to have to open the garage door every time you need to go out or into the garage to get something. (Not to mention the large loss of heat in the colder months up north from opening the garage door..... Just saying)


----------



## ICE (Nov 29, 2012)

Badeeba said:
			
		

> Exception: Basements used *only to house mechanical equipment* and not exceeding total floor area of 200 square feet (18.58 m2).
> 
> Would an emergency escape and rescue opening be required at a basement level containing a garage only?  Would the roll up door qualify as such an opening?


A garage is not part of the exception.  Well not unless you are calling a car "mechanical equipment"...and jet-skis


----------



## Forest (Nov 29, 2012)

Would the roll up door qualify as such an opening? No, only a swing door meets egress.If it is a garage no emergency escape and rescue required or is it a basement?That is the question.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 29, 2012)

According to the definition of "basement" in Chapter two, it would include any and all uses, including a garage.  Provided the OH door doesn't require a "key, tool or special knowledge" I see nothing that would prohibit it from functioning as an EERO.

That said...I completely agree with Fatboy regarding the "intent and purpose" and would not push the issue.

Unfinished basement are very different than a garage, in terms of intended use.  It's likely the teenagers will have their slumber party in the unfinished basement...not as probably that they will in the garage.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 29, 2012)

In the sunny 'ole south, basements are rare --- (by the coast) and garages are often used for man caves, pool halls, etc.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 29, 2012)

IRC

R311.2 Egress door.

At least one egress door shall be provided for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be side-hinged, and shall provide a minimum clear width of 32 inches (813 mm) when measured between the face of the door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad). The minimum clear height of the door opening shall not be less than 78 inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the threshold to the bottom of the stop. Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions. Egress doors shall be readily openable from inside the dwelling without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort.

Egress doors only have to be provided from the dwelling

IRC

R104.11 Alternative materials, design and methods of construction and equipment.

The provisions of this code are not intended to prevent the installation of any material or to prohibit any design or method of construction not specifically prescribed by this code, provided that any such alternative has been approved

The IBC provides an exception to side hinged swinging doors

IBC

1008.1.2 Door swing.

Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type.

Exceptions:

1. Private garages, office areas, factory and storage areas with an occupant load of 10 or less.

It is a private garage that the overhead door opens to where you can walk right out. No need for an emergency egress/rescue window


----------



## Badeeba (Nov 29, 2012)

So what if there is a room and a garage on the same level?  Does Garage door meet EERO requirements for the basement then?  Also if you research the code section back through the 2003, 2006 codes it has changed from "Basements with habitable space" (2003) to "Basements and every sleeping room" (2006).  The commentary states this is because of the risk of people sleeping in these areas, but the code language is not really clear.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 29, 2012)

I would then require an EERO for the room........the garage still doesn't come into play for me. No, I would not accept the OH door for the EERO for the room.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 29, 2012)

Tell them to buy this one and solve the problem

WalkThru Garage Door


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 29, 2012)

Does not need eero IMO. The garage is not intended to be habitable. I wouldn't even call it a basement or even a level. I am assuming the garage has a vertical means of egress. (Interior stairwell)


----------



## Yankee (Nov 29, 2012)

I think since a bulkhead doorway is permitted as an EERO, then the overhead door would be permitted as well. My 80 year old mother wouldn't be able to open either.


----------



## inspectorgadget (Jan 18, 2013)

in a raised ranch if the window is completly above grade & the bottom sill is 54 inches above the floor do they still need to meet the egress requirements ? how many of you are strict with the sill height ? lets say you have a egress window that is existing & the sill height is 47 or 48 inches off the floor would you make them comply ? one more questions would any of you accept permanent steps or some sort of 2 or 3 step ladder instead of putting in a new egress window  ?

thanks for your help


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 18, 2013)

They do not need to replace the window just lower the sill :banghd

The wording in the IRC stinks compared to the IBC. Wood frame lower the window, Basement concrete wall we have allowed fixed built in seat to be used.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 19, 2013)

"above the floor"........not the step, ladder, landing......... floor.......pretty clear to me. JMHO


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 20, 2013)

A little bit of confusion, basement or garage or room and garage?

Basement would require egress

Garage with room would require separation from each other with the room requiring egress to the o/s unless the exception is used.

Garage only would require separation without any other door other than the garage door it's self. IMO

Pc1


----------



## Yankee (Jan 22, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "above the floor"........not the step, ladder, landing......... floor.......pretty clear to me. JMHO


I have allowed a "floor" the size of a standard stair landing (which is a floor), to access a window. Just make it big enough that you feel it is a standing area. 3by3, 4by4, whatever.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 22, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> A little bit of confusion, basement or garage or room and garage?Basement would require egress
> 
> Garage with room would require separation from each other with the room requiring egress to the o/s unless the exception is used.
> 
> Pc1


Garage only would require separation without any other door other than the garage door it's self. IMOA room does not require egress to the outside unless it is a sleeping room. for those that allow the stairs to upstairs as the primary egress and the door out of the garage half as an EERO for the "room", be sure that your paths to both exits are not coincidental. they should at least be separated (in different areas of the level).


----------



## inspectorgadget (Jan 22, 2013)

Yankee said:
			
		

> I have allowed a "floor" the size of a standard stair landing (which is a floor), to access a window. Just make it big enough that you feel it is a standing area. 3by3, 4by4, whatever.


like the idea ( thought of it my self also) but could that be considered a tripping hazzard ? think about getting out of bed in the middle of the night & tripping over the landing & breaking a bone , nose ect.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 23, 2013)

inspectorgadget said:
			
		

> like the idea ( thought of it my self also) but could that be considered a tripping hazzard ? think about getting out of bed in the middle of the night & tripping over the landing & breaking a bone , nose ect.


They could trip on the stairs also


----------

